# 10 Year Old QH For Purchase



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Let me know!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Unfortunately not a very good photo for critiquing :/. Have you told your trainer you're looking for a horse yet? They should know of some and be able to help you. It's always good to have someone knowledgeable there with you when trying a horse.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> Unfortunately not a very good photo for critiquing :/. Have you told your trainer you're looking for a horse yet? They should know of some and be able to help you. It's always good to have someone knowledgeable there with you when trying a horse.


Is this one any better?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All I can see is the back end and the horse is goose rumped and has a long weak back, but that picture isn't good.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ideal pictures will be of the horse squared up in good lighting so we can see them , directly from the side, and including the entire horse. Also, pictures of the horse's front and rear in the same position.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

I will take more pictures on Sunday! Thanks all


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the pictures show this mare off to a bit of a disadvantage. she does have a bit jof a long neck, but her hind end is not so bad, and her shoulder is good. i kind of like this horse. and for general use, this might be one to go see!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I think the pictures show this mare off to a bit of a disadvantage. she does have a bit jof a long neck, but her hind end is not so bad, and her shoulder is good. i kind of like this horse. and for general use, this might be one to go see!


AWESOME news! I rode her today and she did great minus one little hiccup when we went into a canter. Going back on Sunday for a second ride! I have a strong feeling that she is the one. Thank you for your input!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

what kind of hiccup?


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> what kind of hiccup?


She hadn't been ridden in 6 weeks and the saddle was terrible and slid down so when I asked for the canter she stopped and did a tiny buck/rear thing. Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Did the owner not ride her first? I would never get on a horse for sale that the owner would not first ride for me. but, then I am cautious.

try more canter work, and try to get the saddle fit improved. try lunging her with it on, too.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> Did the owner not ride her first? I would never get on a horse for sale that the owner would not first ride for me. but, then I am cautious.
> 
> try more canter work, and try to get the saddle fit improved. try lunging her with it on, too.


Yes she got on first but did not canter. Then after the hiccup she rode her for a while in a canter to show me that she really could do it properly. She is soooo smooth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With her confo, be sure your saddle is a fairly good fit that there is good clearance at the withers.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Princessa said:


> AWESOME news! I rode her today and she did great minus one little hiccup when we went into a canter. Going back on Sunday for a second ride! I have a strong feeling that she is the one. Thank you for your input!


It's good to be excited, but don't have your mind made up before you take that second ride! 



Princessa said:


> She hadn't been ridden in 6 weeks and the saddle was terrible and slid down so when I asked for the canter she stopped and did a tiny buck/rear thing. Thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If the saddle fit is bad enough to be sliding around then that may be your trouble :wink:


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> It's good to be excited, but don't have your mind made up before you take that second ride!
> 
> 
> If the saddle fit is bad enough to be sliding around then that may be your trouble :wink:


Got her!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you get her vetted? PPE in other words.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i would say do NOT use the saddle they rode her in! sounds like trouble. Find someone great with saddle fit and get something right for your new girl, sounds like to me they had her in something that pinched. good luck and congratulations! her feet look gorgeous!


----------

